# orchid display at last show



## orchid527 (Apr 25, 2014)

I decided to put in a little larger display this year at the show in Indianapolis. Mostly common stuff and easy growers, but about half of them are slippers. Several pulled for AOS judging, but no awards.

Mike


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 25, 2014)

Very nice display. You have so many nicely grown plants.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 25, 2014)

That's very impressive. Congrats on the ribbon.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 25, 2014)

I really like that cochlopetalum hybrid sitting bottom left-center. Any idea what that is? The flowers are quite large, with good contrast between the chartreuse dorsal sepal and pink pouch. I also like the orange toned phals in the top right. Good job!

Now I'm inspired. A few months back, I feel like 1/2 my collection was in bloom, I totally should have gotten motivated and entered my own display into an orchid show.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 26, 2014)

great display!!!! Jean


----------



## paworsport (Apr 26, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I really like that cochlopetalum hybrid sitting bottom left-center. Any idea what that is? The flowers are quite large, with good contrast between the chartreuse dorsal sepal and pink pouch. I also like the orange toned phals in the top right. Good job!
> 
> Now I'm inspired. A few months back, I feel like 1/2 my collection was in bloom, I totally should have gotten motivated and entered my own display into an orchid show.



It seem it is a cochlo x hangianum forme, already posted in ST, to be confirmed...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks like some nice stuff!


----------



## Spaph (Apr 26, 2014)

Great display and growing! Congrats on the nominations for AOS judging!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 26, 2014)

paworsport said:


> It seem it is a cochlo x hangianum forme, already posted in ST, to be confirmed...



You are correct. I went back and looked at the threads Orchid527 has stared and there's one for liemianum x hangianum. And go figure, I commented on the plant in that thread. I think that settles it, I must have one. Now if only the legal hangianums and hanginanum hybrids could enter the U.S. market a bit more quickly.


----------



## Dido (Apr 26, 2014)

nice display congrats


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 26, 2014)

You are correct. It is liemianum x hangianum. It is such an interesting flower that I wanted to have it in the display, but I tried to be sensitive about the subject of legality and labeled it euphemistically as liemianum x emersonii "h". I also put "No AOS Judging" on the tag, but it was pulled anyway. When I saw what had happened, I went into the judging area and retrieved the plant. It was a little embarrassing, but the judges out of the Cincinnati center are all good people and were understanding.

The yellow/orange phals in the upper right section are Pylo's Texas Heat sibs out of a flask from Peter Lin.

Mike


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2014)

Good looking display. Maybe no AOS awards, but it looks like you got several Best of Class trophies!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 27, 2014)

Congrats on all of it. A great display!


----------

